# Goodbye my Giant Girl



## Nancy McClelland

Serena, a Checkered Giant we rescued a decade ago is on her last trip to the vet. She has been in decline and losing weight and mobility for several months, but this morning she didn't touch her treats or eat her veggies--if you knew her you'd know this was serious because she lived for food and would rattle her whole hutch in the morning and evening for treats, veggies, and any other food she thought we might have. She was always a sweet girl, and at 19 pounds she was by far the largest rabbit we'd ever seen. She was a lap rabbit when out and loved getting petted and would stay on my lap for hours. Good bye my sweet little girl, we are really going to have an empty spot in our lives and hearts. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## stevesmum

My condolences... Sounds like she had a long, happy life with you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland




----------



## Nancy McClelland

The Hypno Bunny




At ArmyGuyDan's place chilling on the couch




Lazy Bunday


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I still look for you in your hutch when I go into the bunny room--miss you big girl.


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

Awww Nancy, I'm sorry for your loss! She looks like a sweet girl.


----------



## Cloverbunny101

I'm sorry for your loss I bet she was as sweet as could be and a grate friend and I know nothing whold be able to replace her im praying for u :rabbithop:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

it hasn't been the same since she left us, always liked having my lap bunny around


----------



## Nancy McClelland

It's been a little over a week now. Gonna try to get your hutch cleaned out today and put away. Miss you my sweet girl.


----------



## Azerane

I'm so sorry for your loss, but it sounds like she lived a very full life.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

she did, she was a nosey and loving girl


----------



## Teeniebun

So sorry to hear that. But she was happy while she was here and that's the main thing:tears2: R.I.P :angel:


----------



## HEM

We are sorry about your loss.
She looks so cute and cuddly..........and I'm sure you got the chance a lot. She had a long and happy life with you.

RIP Serena


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

HEM said:


> We are sorry about your loss.
> She looks so cute and cuddly..........and I'm sure you got the chance a lot. She had a long and happy life with you.
> 
> RIP Serena




she was, if you sat on the couch she would lay in your lap and not budge, or if you were laying on the floor she would get on your back


----------



## Catwell1989

She was absolutely beautiful! in December I lost my mini-lop so I know how your feeling, my condolences to you and your family!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! She looks like she was such a sweetie and will surely be very missed. Binky free!


----------



## dustybod

I have recently lost my Bun as well. I'm so sorry for your loss. How long did you have her for?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

She was with us almost 11 years.


----------



## Lokin4AReason

awww she was a beauty and I the feeling ....

RIP


----------



## Nancy McClelland

A month already, where does the time go? Miss you a lot big girl--still haven't been able to clean out your hutch.


----------



## Lokin4AReason

we are here for you =0/


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Only 2 months, but it seems so much longer. I miss my lap bunny and holding you in my arms sweetie. Rest in peace.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

it's hasn't been the same without her


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Well my big girl, it's been a year since we said goodbye. You'll always be my all time favorite as you just had so much personality and love for us. I'll always remember all the comments on your size, as you were the biggest bunny I've ever seen--you triple in size from when you first came to us and you were already a big bunny to start with. I've still got a giant hole in my heart. Rest in peace and binky free, you were always so active and large.:cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my big girl, 2 years already. Nancy got some coffee mugs with bunny pics and they had a Checkered Giant on it, so I thought of you. Miss you a lot--just not the same without my lap rabbit. Hugs and kisses.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my giant girl, we miss you so much--doesn't seem like it's been 3 years already.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Miss you a lot my "Giant" girl, you were unique.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi sweetie, was listening to Tom Petty and started thinking of you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi again my sweet girl, sure do miss you.


----------



## StellaBunny

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Binky4eva

So so sorry for your loss. Our buns really leave a hole in our heart when they leave us.

Until we are reunited again at the bridge. ♥


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello my big girl, still miss you a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

8 years already, where does the time go? You were so big and always a lap bunny--our biggest bunny by far and so darn sweet--loved to nest in my lap for rubs and would stay there for hours.


----------

